# Hog Problem (hunters wanted)



## wesleyslugs

Looking for some hog hunters to help with the removal of hogs on property between Wells, TX and Alto, TX. The land is owned by myself, but I currently live out of town and can't find the time to do it myself. I am not looking to charge any fees just want these destructive animals off my property. I would prefer dog hunters rather than trappers due to the fact that the hogs might get the hint. Email if interested.

[email protected]


----------



## marshhunter

How much land do you have??


----------



## nate56

tannerite is cheaper and easier...:cheers:


----------



## Wolf6151

You do realize that killing or trapping hogs off your place is only a very temporary solution. No matter how many are killed or trapped, they'll be back.


----------



## wesleyslugs

Yes I know it is only temporary, but at this time it is the best solution I can come up with. It is approximately 250 acres.


----------



## prgmti

Email sent


----------



## axisbuck

email sent


----------



## El Carnicero

Email sent also.


----------



## rebel pride

still looking for hunters?


----------



## prgmti

rebel pride said:


> still looking for hunters?


I guess not, sent an e-mail 3 days ago and no reply yet, not even a "no thanks"


----------



## Findeep

here piggy piggy piggy piggy. Good luck with the problem.


----------



## wesleyslugs

Prgmti, never got the email. Still looking for some hunters. Thanks to all who have responded, but I would prefer some local guys who are familiar with the area.


----------



## jabx1962

Pics from last weekend..


----------



## cody p

Email Sent


----------



## duhunter

wesleyslugs said:


> Looking for some hog hunters to help with the removal of hogs on property between Wells, TX and Alto, TX. The land is owned by myself, but I currently live out of town and can't find the time to do it myself. I am not looking to charge any fees just want these destructive animals off my property. I would prefer dog hunters rather than trappers due to the fact that the hogs might get the hint. Email if interested.
> 
> [email protected]


The only problem with having only 250 acres is when you run dogs you can run them from 100 yards to miles. So, I hope that you would have the consent of your neighbors. Or you would be trespassing real quick!


----------



## prgmti

wesleyslugs said:


> Prgmti, never got the email. Still looking for some hunters. Thanks to all who have responded, but I would prefer some local guys who are familiar with the area.


Original email forwarded to the address you posted


----------



## km2006dmax

How is the property layed out? River bottoms, mix pastures and woods, thick under brush? I hunt several ranches for hog control with thermal and NV. All my weapons have cans on them. 

We whack the hell out of them when we go out, but its a full time job keeping them off the property. How big are your neighboring properties? I say that because some of the ranches I hunt have neighbors that won't allow any type of hunting. Really thick stuff were the hogs are bedded up. They just move to the ranch to feed. It makes it hard to get them out of there.


----------



## fannin

Hire a helicopter it really helps. We did it last year and knocked out 37 pigs in an hour and a half.


----------



## wesleyslugs

Problem Solved. Thanks for those who replied. Poachers were found


----------



## 9121SS

??


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

I don't get it. ???
How did finding poachers solve your hog problem?


----------



## wesleyslugs

The rat took the bait. Problem solved


----------



## Part Timer

this is a strange thread............


----------



## saltwatersensations

*** are you talking about?


----------



## Jeff SATX

dang, this has to be good.


----------



## texwake

Huh? Was he a game warden?


----------



## Gilbert

sounds like he had poachers on his land. put out some bait (this post for some help with hogs) and the dude poaching offered help and pretty much outed himself without knowing he was being looked for


----------



## Part Timer

Gilbert said:


> sounds like he had poachers on his land. put out some bait (this post for some help with hogs) and the dude poaching offered help and pretty much outed himself without knowing he was being looked for


but why get on almost 2 years later and say "poachers took the bait" with no additional info. Strange............


----------



## BATWING

The Saga continues....


----------



## Bankin' On It

The rooster has left the fence post. The ROOSTER has left the FENCE POST.

Hang 10 off the tailgate and remember the Alamo.

amirite??


----------



## regulator

maybe it is over with and aint nobodys bidness.... somebody asked he replied.. dun deel...


----------



## aggiefishinDr

regulator said:


> maybe it is over with and aint nobodys bidness.... somebody asked he replied.. dun deel...


Sounds logical.........if the question was not 2 years ago!!!!!!


----------



## regulator

aggiefishinDr said:


> Sounds logical.........if the question was not 2 years ago!!!!!!


OP still has dial up... reallll slow....


----------



## RB II

Maybe he just got out of jail or over that arse whoopin he got for trying to put a poaching label on somebody!!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

regulator said:


> maybe it is over with and aint nobodys bidness.... somebody asked he replied.. dun deel...


Well ....he did start a thread on a public forum...


----------



## nate56

I knew I should not of used 20# of tannerite..they were bound to find me....


----------



## Part Timer

HydraSports said:


> Maybe he just got out of jail or over that arse whoopin he got for trying to put a poaching label on somebody!!!!!


seems like just a random guess.......but your 5 exclamation marks lead me to believe you might be telling the truth


----------

